# Wanted: 4 Old Buck Hunters



## BzyBmr (Aug 23, 2008)

I have 4 openings in a small QDM hunt club in Hancock county.  Due to the large clubs around us shooting does we have almost a 5 buck to 1 doe ratio.  I am seening lots of 2.5 and older bucks with racks outside of the ears and over 15" tall.  Till the ratio gets back to about 2:1, does to buck, there will only be bucks taken. We are starting to see sign of wild hogs on the property.  The club is 286 acres, about 200 ac of pines that were thinned in '05 and the rest is hardwood bottoms with 7 spring heads with one long side of the property line is a creek. Primitive camp site 3000' off the road. There is over 150 ac that is not currently being hunted, this is not a first sign in club.  Dues are $400 with year round access.  Send PM or email to bzybmr@windstream.net for more details.

Dennis


----------



## Horns (Aug 23, 2008)

What part of Hancock?


----------



## BzyBmr (Aug 23, 2008)

Were located on Waren Chapel Road, about 3 miles from Hwy 22, Devereux.


----------



## 98RIDE (Aug 26, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## BzyBmr (Sep 2, 2008)

Still looking for 4 buck hunters to fill the club.


----------



## blsoutdoors (Sep 13, 2008)

Still got some open spots?


----------



## BzyBmr (Sep 14, 2008)

Still have 4 openings for buck hunters.  Had a 200+lb 10 pt with a doe come into the camp feeder Firday evening and no one is hunting this one.  Looks like a very early rut this year.  Seen fresh rubs and scrapes Friday. Call me at 404-281-2431.


----------



## BzyBmr (Oct 2, 2008)

Are there not any buck hunters left out there?


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Oct 2, 2008)

How many members does it have? I am interested.


----------



## BzyBmr (Oct 3, 2008)

PM's sent.


----------



## TDBone (Oct 5, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## ugadawg58 (Oct 6, 2008)

*old buck  hunter interested*

Dear sir,
I am a 50 yr old hunter with out a club. I used to be in one on hwy 22 just past the 22, 24 split across from the old store. My wife hunts as well, and ocasionaly one of my sons would like to come as a guest.Do you have family memberships?You can e-mail me at ugadawg58@yahoo.com, or call me at 478-955-8613,or pm to ugadawg58 on gon.
Thanks,
David Welch


----------



## antr-king (Oct 25, 2008)

i know the season has begun. but are you still needing anyone?


----------



## BzyBmr (Oct 27, 2008)

Still have the 4 openings for buck hunters.  Call my cell for info: 404-281-2431.


----------



## 7mm-08cobb (Oct 27, 2008)

I am interested. Contact me at cobb55ha@hotmail.com


----------

